# Political Satire



## Plasticweld (Mar 22, 2014)

Anyone else have an interest in political satire? I have a love for such as it is a great mix of both humor and current events. The draw backs are that good satire should piss one person off and make the other smile. I have noticed on these forums that there seems to be very little interest in politics. Am I the only one who is fascinated by this topic?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 22, 2014)

Politics now are impossible to satirise. How could you satirise George Bush, had you written his utterances into a comedy people would say "Nah - Nobody talks like that..." I watched the new BBC2 programme W1A the other night and thought "This isn't comedy, it is verbatim". I have been at enough meetings at the BBC to recognise the jargon, the clichés, the buck-passing, the indecision. W1A is supposed to be satire, it isn't, it's reportage...


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 22, 2014)

Well for one Bush is no longer president, Obama is easy parody for satire. There is not a single story in the Wall Street Journal today that you could not somehow turn into something funny by twisting things around. 

For someone to adept at Satire you have to be able to stand back and be objective, have a sense of history and a sense of humor.


----------



## Kieran S (Nov 7, 2014)

I love political satire, but my worry is that the thirst for it among the general public is gone. It seems to be an acquired taste now, in the world of X-factor and Facebook. Alas...


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 7, 2014)

I would love to see others here who had a taste for it.  to me it is the perfect combination  between current events and general knowledge laced with humor.  I started a piece awhile ago but did not finish it.  My guess is that only you and I would get a kick out of it....Bob


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm trying to do a sort of a historical satire without any political bent if that's actually possible. I think there are enough pot shots to take at both sides of the political spectrum though I'm sure my personally being a liberal might sometimes show  :lol:


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'm trying to do a sort of a historical satire without any political bent if that's actually possible. I think there are enough pot shots to take at both sides of the political spectrum though I'm sure my personally being a liberal might sometimes show  :lol:




The John Stewart and Colbert show have made millions off Liberal satire... funny is funny no matter which side of the fence you are standing on.  It would also be no fun if everyone had the same bend when it came to politics, half the fun of satire....


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 8, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> The John Stewart and Colbert show have made millions off Liberal satire... funny is funny no matter which side of the fence you are standing on.  It would also be no fun if everyone had the same bend when it came to politics, half the fun of satire....




Big fan of Stewart and Colbert. You're right about it being funny on both sides. I have to admit enjoying P.J. O'Rourke's humor as well.


----------



## Kieran S (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a website that started out in my local town and just took off from there: http://waterfordwhispersnews.com


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply... 

But, I enjoy political satire when it's "smart." I find hamfisted political satire embarrassing for whoever wrote it... If one is going to stride confidently into that medium, I think one should take the time to do it right! Great political satire stands the test of time and can speak to any period in human culture where people have developed systems of governance. In well done political satire, there are the fictional elements that make an entertaining story and they work seamlessly with underlying, political elements, that are the "truths" between the lines. The best political satire use both elements to good effect. That's the sort of political satire that I really enjoy.


----------



## curtis (Jul 21, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> Politics now are impossible to satirise. How could you satirise George Bush, had you written his utterances into a comedy people would say "Nah - Nobody talks like that..." I watched the new BBC2 programme W1A the other night and thought "This isn't comedy, it is verbatim". I have been at enough meetings at the BBC to recognise the jargon, the clichés, the buck-passing, the indecision. W1A is supposed to be satire, it isn't, it's reportage...



George W. Bush- They want the federal government controlling Social Security like it's some kind of federal program.


----------



## Steven McKnight (Aug 8, 2016)

I've always been fond of political satire, yes. It's always loads of fun to watch and read and especially write.


----------

